# fer patxoca



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
Fer patxoca vol dir fer goig de veure, per l'exuberància o esveltesa del cos, per l'elegància del vestit, etc. 
M'encanta aquesta expressió!
"fa molt bona patxoca amb aquell vestit nou"
Utilitzeu aquesta expressió?
La feu servir per referir-se a persones o també a objectes o la llar?
"amb la llar de foc, fa molt bona patxoca el menjador" no se si està ben dit.


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Fer patxoca vol dir fer goig de veure, per l'exuberància o esveltesa del cos, per l'elegància del vestit, etc.
> M'encanta aquesta expressió!
> "fa molt bona patxoca amb aquell vestit nou"
> Utilitzeu aquesta expressió?
> La feu servir per referir-se a persones o també a objectes o la llar?
> "amb la llar de foc, fa molt bona patxoca el menjador" no se si està ben dit.



Bones,

Dons no la havia escoltada mai...És simpàtica de veritat...Sona molt contundent


----------



## Laia

Sí, "fer patxoca" sí que la conec. Vindria a ser un sinònim de "fer goig". Bé, més que "fer goig", significa "quedar bé"... o això són coses meves? jeje  
Amb persones i coses, efectivament.
Tot i així, no és de les expressions que acostumo a utilitzar.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, jo també l'he sentida molt, però m'ha fet ballar el cap que hagis dit "fa molt bona patxoca"   Segur que també es pot dir així, però jo diria "fa molta patxoca".


----------



## Roi Marphille

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Sí, jo també l'he sentida molt, però m'ha fet ballar el cap que hagis dit "fa molt bona patxoca"   Segur que també es pot dir així, però jo diria "fa molta patxoca".


doncs ara que ho dius...potser sí que sobre aquest "molta"..no se...no se..


----------



## betulina

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> doncs ara que ho dius...potser sí que sobre aquest "molta"..no se...no se..



Es deu poder dir de les dues maneres. Al google m'han sortit més respostes amb "molta", però si a tu t'ha sortit amb "molt bona" de manera espontània, és que es diu. No és que em soni tan estrany, tampoc


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Doncs jo l'utilitzo perque m'agrada com sona. Ara bé, jo dic: "Això fa patxoca" però no diria si en fa molta, poca, bona,... O al menys no he trobat res o ningú que fes molta, poca, bona patxoca...  

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Jo l'he sentida però no és una expressió que empre habitualment.


----------



## betulina

Se m'ha acudit que, a part que la gent o les coses _facin patxoca, _també *ens* en fan, oi? En el sentit que ens agraden, més o menys. Diré un exemple d'estar per casa, que no me'n surt cap més, però per mostrar-ho una mica ja pot servir... 

_-Aniràs al sopar?
-Sí, em fa patxoca, anar-hi.

_Què me'n dieu? Ho feu servir així?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> Se m'ha acudit que, a part que la gent o les coses _facin patxoca, _també *ens* en fan, oi? En el sentit que ens agraden, més o menys. Diré un exemple d'estar per casa, que no me'n surt cap més, però per mostrar-ho una mica ja pot servir...
> 
> _-Aniràs al sopar?
> -Sí, em fa patxoca, anar-hi.
> 
> _Què me'n dieu? Ho feu servir així?


Doncs no... no em sortiria dir "Em fa patxoca anar al cine"...  en tot cas diria "Em ve de gust".

Mei


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> _-Aniràs al sopar?_
> _-Sí, em fa patxoca, anar-hi._
> 
> Què me'n dieu? Ho feu servir així?


 
A mi tampoc em sortiria dir-ho, perquè el significat de _fer patxoca_ trobo que s'acosta més a "fer goig" o a "quedar bé".
Per exemple: "Trobeu que aquestes sabates faran patxoca amb el vestit negre?".


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> A mi tampoc em sortiria dir-ho, perquè el significat de _fer patxoca_ trobo que s'acosta més a "fer goig" o a "quedar bé".
> Per exemple: "Trobeu que aquestes sabates faran patxoca amb el vestit negre?".


a mi tampoc però crec que ho he sentit alguna vegada. Què tal: "et _barrufa_ anar al sopar"  
per cert Laia, les sabates aquestes lliguen molt amb el vestit negre.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> a mi tampoc però crec que ho he sentit alguna vegada. Què tal: "et _barrufa_ anar al sopar"


 
 Seria una bona opció si tingués 4 anyets... ara mateix no m'acaba de barrufar...


----------



## Anna Più

Ei,
També dic fer patxoca, amb el sentit de fer goig, o de quedar-te bé una cosa, i també de tenir bona pinta...
Per exemple, davant la vitrina d'una pastisseria pots dir "fa més patxoca la madalena de xocolata que el brioix"...no?
Salutacions,
A+


----------



## betulina

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei,
> També dic fer patxoca, amb el sentit de fer goig, o de quedar-te bé una cosa, i també de tenir bona pinta...
> Per exemple, davant la vitrina d'una pastisseria pots dir "fa més patxoca la madalena de xocolata que el brioix"...no?
> Salutacions,
> A+



Veus? Aquest és un cas en què jo ho diria amb el pronom... "_em_ fa més patxocala madalena de xocolata que el brioix". Seria com "em ve més de gust"... però veig que no té gaire èxit la meva opció...


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

"Fer patxoca" és equivalent a "queda resultón", veritat? Un parlant natiu de català comprén la paraula "patxoca" immediatament, o és el tipus de paraules que fa falta tindre més domini de la llengua del normal per conéixer-la?

Saludets!


----------



## Dymn

Sincerament desconeixia això de "resultón" però mirant-ho una mica, sí, "fer patxoca" sembla prou ajustat. "Fer patxoca" s'entén perfectament i és d'ús habitual, a Catalunya almenys. També "fer goig" com diuen a l'altre fil.


----------

